# IVF cycles with no break in between



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi everyone,

After my recent bfn, I'm keen to go again straight away and my doctor said that was fine. He said there was no decreased chance of pg, or decreased ovarian response. I'm talking about starting d/r 21 days after your bfn period.

Has anyone any experience of doing this? I'd really appreciate hearing about your experience and how you coped.

Suzy.


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi i was not aware you could do again right away, my clinic recommend a 3 month break inbetween treatment so the body can get back to normal.  

I am om my break from treatment now, not due to go again until March?


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry completely off subject

But visnjak  what a cute kitty   awwwwwwwwwwww 

Suzy

I was also told a break of 3 months, to get the drugs out of your system before starting again, to be honest I havent heard anything that says you must take a break so if you trust your cons, go with it!


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks Fidget, but for some reason i can't see the kitty on my computer!


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

I can't answer your question, but a friend of mine had a BFN two days ago, and she's going stright onto a FET cycle now.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes your right Camila, I could have gone on to do FET straight away.

If you look in your profile visnjak  you should see the pic on the right I think??


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)

...the next cycle of ivf i do will be fast track...not that fast if i have to wait from dec to march!


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Suzy.  On my second go of IVF I charged straight into it again.  Got a BFN early Feb 2004 and then started up again in March 2004 d/r.  In hindsight it was not one of my best moves.  Whilst physically I was able to handle everything that was thrown at my emotionally I wasn't ready and when I got my second BFN it completely floored me and knocked me sideways.  Obviously there is no saying that you would get a BFN in which case it would probably be the best thing you ever did but I just wanted to issue a word of caution if that's OK.  Sometimes it is easy to ignore the emotions that all this treatment causes so please really consider that side of it too.  I wish you all the very best whatever you decide.  xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Suzy

Like Daycj, I went for my 2nd IVF as soon as I could ( a two month gap) - I thought I was ready physically and emotionally but I really wasn't.  I had coped well with all the drugs 1st IVF but they just floored me second time around, and I think that although my attitude at the time was "get back on the horse" I really needed to give myself time to grieve for my little twin embies.  When my treatment was stopped 2nd time due to poor response I was devastated and depressed for quite some time.

Of course I don't know that the 2nd cycle would have been any different if I had waited, and I do understand your impatience to get on and try again - everybody responds differently !! Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Welshbird x


----------

